# Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut auf Corsair H100i v2?



## Yeezy (23. Juni 2017)

Hi liebe Community,

Bekomme heute meinen 6800K und brauch auch direkt neue WLP. Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich das Flüssig Metall auch auf den IHS machen kann und danach meine AiO WaKü drauf packen kann. Im Internet sind die Aussagen sehr unterschiedlich.

Meine Corsair H100i v2 hat soweit ich weiß eine Kupferplatte wo die Wärme aufgenommen wird. Sollte dann eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?

Hätte ich Temperatur Unterschiede gegenüber einer anderen WLP von Thermal Grizzly?

Danke schonmal 

LG

Tomi


----------



## Chukku (23. Juni 2017)

Prinzipiell geht das schon.
Die Temperaturen dürften auch 2-3° (oder so) besser sein.

Empfehlen würde ich es trotzdem nicht.
Wenn du nicht genau die richtige Menge nimmst hast du entweder noch Luftblasen drunter oder du hast zu viel und dir läuft eine elektrisch leitende Flüssigkeit auf den Sockel.
siehe hier ab 3:32 Thermal Paste Application Methods 2015 - Test with new products including Liquid Metal - YouTube

Heatspreader Oberflächen  sind (im Gegensatz zur eigentilchen CPU DIE) meist nicht 100% plan und LM ist im Gegensatz zu normaler Paste sehr dünnflüssig und kann kaum Unebenheiten überbrücken.
Die Chance, dass du am Ende "Hotspots" hast, die nicht richtig abgedeckt sind, ist also durchaus gegeben.

Wenn du dir die Mühe machen willst, den Heatspreader vorher sehr gründlich planzuschleifen (dazu gibts tutorials im Netz) und du dir einigermassen sicher bist, dass du das LM richtig dosieren kannst, 
dann kannst du es schon machen.
Ist halt die Frage, ob man sich den Stress für die paar °C geben will.

Und beim Arbeiten bloß nicht Kleckern.. du willst keine Tropfen davon auf dem MB haben


----------



## Yeezy (23. Juni 2017)

Okay vielen Dank für die Info. Dann nehm ich lieber herkömmliche WLP. Bei den Temperaturunterschieden wird es beim OC wohl auch nicht darauf ankommen.

Hätte ja überlegt zu köpfen, aber das muss man bei Broadwell-E auch gar nicht  Obwohl ich schon gelesen habe das es geköpfte gibt und die Temperaturunterschiede sich auch in Grenzen halten.


----------



## NatokWa (23. Juni 2017)

Im allgemeinen wird davon abgeraten LM-WLP auf dem IHS zu nutzen , die vertragen sich nicht so recht und das KANN zu Korosion , späteren Unebenheiten führen . LM-WLP sollte idr. nur bei geköpften CPU's OHNE IHS genutzt werden , so ist zumindest der Tenor in entsprechenden Foren .
Da der 6800'er sowiso ein Hitzkopf ist bringt das ohnehin kaum einen unterschied . Ich habe MX-4 drauf , läuft


----------



## Chukku (23. Juni 2017)

Yeezy schrieb:


> Hätte ja überlegt zu köpfen, aber das muss man bei Broadwell-E auch gar nicht �� Obwohl ich schon gelesen habe das es geköpfte gibt und die Temperaturunterschiede sich auch in Grenzen halten.



Erstens musst du es nicht wirklich, weil die CPU ja schon mit dem Heatspreader verlötet ist und du mit Flüssigmetall dann nur noch eine minimale Verbesserung bekommen würdest.
Zweitens ist es auch alles andere als einfach, eine verlötete CPU zu köpfen...

Das dürfte hierzu recht interessant sein:
Broadwell-E delid / kopfen Anleitung. 6950X + 5960X. Delid Die Mate Extreme - YouTube


----------



## Yeezy (25. Juni 2017)

Hab jetzt eine Thermal Grizzly WLP genommen extra für WaKü Sets. Heute mach ich die mal drauf und schau mir die Temperaturen @stock an. Bei den Temperaturen draußen, möchte ich jetzt eh nicht übertaktet. Damit warte ich bis zum Herbst. Mal schauen ob mein Corsair AiO die Temperaturen im angemessenen Bereich halten kann. Berichte dann hier


----------



## NatokWa (25. Juni 2017)

Bei dir wird sich eher Zeigen ob der 240'er Radi wirklich reicht für den Hitzkopf (unter OC) . Ich habe nen 360'er alleine für das Teil und da kommt schon ein hübscher warmer Föhnwind oben aus'm Case während die CPU mit 75° und das Wasser bei max 50° (Bei aktuellen Temps+Volllast) stabil bleibt . 
Kötte mir vorstellen das da bei dir noch ein paar grad höher gehen könnte , vorrausgesetzt deine CPU schafft wie meine die 4,3Ghz , der Stromhunger geht ab 4,1Ghz recht stark nach oben (zumindest bei meiner) .


----------



## Yeezy (28. Juni 2017)

Meiner läuft im Moment auf 4GHz @1,20v.
Aktuelle Temperaturen nach 1 Std. Prime95 26.6:
CPU max. 74 Grad
H100i v2 max. 43 Grad

Also muss schon sagen das die Corsair H100i v2 wirklich stark ist. Hätte ich selbst nicht erwartet. Aber weiter höher im Takt gehe ich mit der AiO jetzt auch nicht mehr. Erstmal kommt jetzt eine Custom Loop und dann seh ich mal weiter.


----------



## MKS-Racing (1. Juli 2017)

Hatte mehrfach Flüssigmetall als normale Wärmeleitpaste, kann ich  nicht emphelen, ist echt sauerrei und nutzt kaum etwas bei nem FX 9590 hat es keine 4 ° gebracht 

Bei geköpften CPU's zwischen Chip und Kopf ist das was anderes.


----------

